# Note to self!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Keep the washing out of George's way! 17 year old daughter won't be happy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice bra GG 

Fab photo ha ha ha


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

She'll be even less happy now you've paraded her washing in public!! lol! 

Lolly loves bras, knickers, pants and socks too! Funnily enough not my boulder holder bra's though but my daughters pretty little things


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> She'll be even less happy now you've paraded her washing in public!! lol!
> 
> Lolly loves bras, knickers, pants and socks too! Funnily enough not my boulder holder bra's though but my daughters pretty little things


LOL, might put it on her facebook


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bras, socks, pants - every 'poos favourite


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh George, you are going to be like Dexter


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Love that photo!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Nice bra GG
> 
> Fab photo ha ha ha


I'm soooooo tempted here !!! But won't lower myself x

Stephen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I'm soooooo tempted here !!! But won't lower myself x
> 
> Stephen xx


I already thought that ,but stopped myself


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahahah adorable!!!! that is so funny! he is curious george!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont they just love underwear... Wilf has taken my teenage daughters knickers out on to the lawn before..... " Ellis your knickers are on the grass lol " promotes quite quick movement fo a 13yr old x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Dont they just love underwear... Wilf has taken my teenage daughters knickers out on to the lawn before..... " Ellis your knickers are on the grass lol " promotes quite quick movement fo a 13yr old x


haha that is so funny, my daughter was not amused at Georges bra antics lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> haha that is so funny, my daughter was not amused at Georges bra antics lol


She'll be even less amused if you post that picture on facebook lol x


----------

